# Churchills - DEC 29th - Friday 7PM



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will be at Churchills Friday night at 7PM for a herf with some Botls from the Boston/NE Crew.

Ryan,Quint,Taltos,Landers and any of you other Bostonians. 

Whos up for it ????

It will be a good time as well to say good bye to Mike as he will be there as well.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Can I bring the Travel Walk in ?????


I will let you know as time gets closer......But I think it sounds like a reasonable plan.....

You know what after re-reading, yeah count me in its Mikes going away......... I cant stay to long, I have a charity cocktail thingy that night......


Ryan.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> Can I bring the Travel Walk in ?????
> 
> I will let you know as time gets closer......But I think it sounds like a reasonable plan.....
> 
> Ryan.


If you must !! :r


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will be there!!!


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

How long are you planning on staying? I'm out of work at 9, and have no commitments after that, I can easily pop down if you guys are gonna be there for a while after 9:30/45 which is when i'd get there.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Landers said:


> How long are you planning on staying? I'm out of work at 9, and have no commitments after that, I can easily pop down if you guys are gonna be there for a while after 9:30/45 which is when i'd get there.


I lied. I'm working til 7:30. Mean I can be there by 8:30 even with a shower. Woot.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Should be a good time!!! I may try to get there a little early to get a good spot.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Can I bring the wife? She wants to come along and I cant think of a good reason to say NO............... :mn 

I will be there around 7ish, you know what that means :r 

I will look for you guys near that same spot.......

Ryan


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> Can I bring the wife? She wants to come along and I cant think of a good reason to say NO............... :mn
> 
> I will be there around 7ish, you know what that means :r
> 
> ...


You may want to be careful with that, Boston Bill is quite the smooth talker. You can bring your wife with you, but she may end up going home with Bill :tg


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Gotta miss this one, I cant believe it. 

My daughter has practice until 9pm and has no ride home, Last minute cancellation ....  

Smoke one for me when you guys are there.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Gotta miss this one, I cant believe it.
> 
> My daughter has practice until 9pm and has no ride home, Last minute cancellation ....
> 
> Smoke one for me when you guys are there.


Not taking care of the kids would not be a good idea Rich.Good call...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Not taking care of the kids would not be a good idea Rich.Good call...


That why Friday nights are tough. Practices and work end late.

I will make the next one. I don't miss many of them.

Sorry Guys.

Dave, this means I am Skypen tonight.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Gotta miss this one, I cant believe it.
> 
> My daughter has practice until 9pm and has no ride home, Last minute cancellation ....
> 
> Smoke one for me when you guys are there.


So come down at 9 



Or should we meet you at the Bing???

Cant she take a Train or ??? Maybe a last minute executive car service........

Well either way hopefully we will see you and if not we will miss having you around.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

I might be out of work early.. so i'll be there between 8 and 9. Where do you guys usually set up shop?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Landers said:


> I might be out of work early.. so i'll be there between 8 and 9. Where do you guys usually set up shop?


We should be by the windows closest to the corner of the market.......Just look for the best looking group of cigar smokers in Boston and then you will be at the right table......


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Another great Boston Herf..... Nice seeing everyone again.

Craig it was nice to meet you..............


Good luck Mike, enjoy SC when I come down we will herf again.

night night all....


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

So by best looking cigar smokers you meant your wife? :r

Great to meet you Ryan. Had a great time tonight. Gotta do it again shortly. It was you guys are a fun group of people, hope to do it again in a couple weeks with that other Herf thread I started.

Good luck with the move mike!


----------

